# Femal Breeding Age



## Artemisace (Aug 1, 2016)

If there is a topic on this already then if you could post links that would be great  I bought a female black and white argentine and she will be a month old tomorrow, what I'm curious about and can't seem to find using the search function is what breeding age is for females. I read somewhere it was 2 years, but I have a feeling that's incorrect. I know males it's pretty much once they are producing sperm plugs like with ball pythons. Any info is greatly appreciated and thanks in advance everyone  just realized I put femal instead female wow I can't type


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2016)

It's far more determined by their size/mass than by their age. However, that being said, they typically hit a sufficient size at around 2-3 years.


----------



## Artemisace (Aug 4, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> It's far more determined by their size/mass than by their age. However, that being said, they typically hit a sufficient size at around 2-3 years.


Awesome thanks for the reply, so what would that size and mass be then?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

